# Common flies in ND



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Having lived in ND most of my life, I am somewhat familiar with the insectoid creatures in our ecosystem. However, I am unsure as to what many people use for fly fishing trout effectively.

So the question is, what are your favorite flies for various seasons from April to October for catching trout across the state. I am planning on getting into fly-tying this winter, so let me know what works best, as I'd like to learn to tie my own!

Tight lines!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NS, great topic. I have some real creations made of dog hair. Never tried trout but always wondered about streamers in the tail race? Pike, walleyes, bass of all kinds, bluegills, and perch are all good on the fly rod. Last winter when stareing down the hole watching the shrimp, I was thinking a scupin (sp) might work in these perch lakes. Cabelas in GF has a whole tray of scupin patterns in the fly dept.

Some years back I watched a guy fly rod white bass at DL with a yellow streamer. He actually wore his arm out fighting fish. I was drowning minnows.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick,

I always wondered what it would be like to flyrod white bass. Two summers ago was a golden age on Ashtabula for silvers. I learned the flyrod this spring, and what should happen? All the schools of the big 1-2 lb bass are gone (or not in as many numbers) compared to the summer before!

Next May-June I am gonna go after smallies primarily with a flyrod. I too have see the sculpins at Cabelas, and I have one myself, and after going to Devils Lake, I thought the same thing. Those scuds in the water look very similar, I bet the perch would be interested. I did a lot of bluegill fishing on the flyrod this summer, tons of fun and a great way to pass the hot parts of the summer days.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nick, I used a lot of crappie killers on the rod. Sometimes should have wore a hard hat backwards if you know what I mean. Knobs on the noggin.


----------



## flush (Dec 7, 2003)

NS, my two favorite things are fly fishing and fly tying. I spend the majority of my free time fishing north dakota lakes or fishing montana streams. From my experiences, the only fly that you need to consistently catch trout in north dakota is an olive woolly bugger. This is a very simple pattern to tie. I usually use a size 6 with a gold bead. Some other flies that I have also been successful with are backswimmers, damsels, and various small streamers. If you have any questions about where to go fishing or how to get started tying, I would be glad to help.
Flush


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

NS, I am a big flyrodder. I tie my own flies. I would first like to recommend the only thing you'll ever need for tying flies for ND lakes. It's called "Bob Sheedy's Top Fifty Fly Picks" it's a CD rom and you can get it at 
http://www.mwflyfishing.net/fishing/lypattern1.htm
It's perfect for our stillwater needs. Secondly, I would recommend most streamers, and you can't go wrong with wooly buggers. Hope this helped.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Falconer & Flush,

Thanks for the great replies! I am asking for a tying kit this Christmas from the folks! My only concern will be tying those small flies like 14s and lower, as I am not the most mechanically inclined when it comes to small stuff like that, but I am sure willing to try!

I hear that the wooly bugger is one of the first and easiest ties to learn how to fly, is that true? I am looking forward to learning it.

What fly do you use for dry-fly fishing that produces trout the best for you? I plan on fishing the Turtle River a lot this summer, as I will be stuck up in Grand Forks doing a Bar Exam prep course. I caught my first flyrod fish (rainbow trout) last year on a #12 PTN. It was an incredible experience as to being able to feel everything through the rod on such a direct connection. Could you PM me with any trout waters in the eastern half of the state, if you want to.

Furthermore, I was wondering about bass fishing. What (if you go fly-rod bassing) do you use the most and what do you find to be the best flies for smallmouth bass? How about largemouth bass? I would guess upsizing the flies for greenies would pay off big, huh?

Do you ever flyfish pike/muskies? Where can I get shock leaders for those? Can you buy them anywhere in ND (say, Scheels, FleetFarm or Cabela's in EGF?) That's what I really want to try, I am getting an 8 wt. GL2 sometime this spring and really want it to fish pike in Devils Lake in April (and smallmouth in May) this year. Got any recommendations for streamers on pike?

I've probably bombarded you with questions, but ironically I watched "A River Runs Through It" last night, so I've really got the itch to get back into the flyrod season again!

Tight lines!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

First of all, I was woried about the smaller flies at first as well, and as a general rule at first, most people can't tie them any good at all. But not to worry, after you've tied wooly buggers and larger streamers, go down to the smaller nymphs, after you can tie those, you can tie anything down to a 28 with ease. Your right about the wooly bugger, it's the fly that most peole catch their first fish on, and also the fly most people learn to tie first. It's great because once you learn to tie it, there is no end to the combinations of colors and sizes, and weight, etc you can tie it in. As for dries, you can't go wrong with an Adams, size 14-18. It immitates a variety of insects and works pretty well in a situations. Beyond that it can get pretty specific when a hatch is on, but luckily the stocked trout here in ND aren't too picky. Bass fishing can be awesome. I would reccomend getting a float tube or personal pontoon boat if your going to be doing any effective lake fishing. The same rules apply for fly fishing with bass. Get out before sunset. As far as flies, in the early morning I love surface flies, such as deer hair bass bugs, and those big fly poppers work superbly. A good morning of surface action will have your arms sore. Once again the almighty wooly bugger works superbly for Bass, use larger sizes like 2-10. Olive is a good color. Good flies for smallmouths are pretty much the same as largemouths, with the exception of crawfish immitations fished deep bounced off the rocks. One last thought before I quit rambling. Pike are great on a fly, and you need a heavy rod like a 8 wt. to cast the big flies. Spring is king. Use big streamers with lots of bunny on it. As a rule, the bigger the better(when in moderation). When the pike are finished spawning, they are very, very hungry and will attack the first thing it sees, that's why your huge streamer should be flashy and big to attract them. These flies can become wet and heavy and sometimes hard to catch so there may be a need to wring them out. Later in the year, try and match the crankbait colors and things that spin fisherman are having luck on. Guess the prime fly. Wooly Bugger, big sizes here. Same as Bass. Leaders you can probably get at cabelas, but if not they've got them here in Bismarck at Dakota Tackle, and In Cabela's Fly Fishing Catalog. Hope I helped more than I bored you, I'll give you a line if I can think of some good lakes out east.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Falconer -

Bored!?! You gotta be kidding me, that is the first ND-flyfishing tutorial I have ever read, and I read it TWICE! Thanks for all of the insight! I am going to get an 8 wt here soon, hopefully. I am looking forward to focusing on building my flyrod skills even more this summer, and I would like to fish it exclusively if at all possible on many of my weekends off during the warm water months.

As a graduation present, my folks are taking me to Europe for a couple of weeks next August, where I have a buddy who I met on the Norway/UND Law exchange program. He will be taking me trout fishing in the lakes of Norway, so I really need to bone up on my flycasting skills when I can!

All of the info on bass and pike was great, it is tough sometimes to find information on those species on the web, but you answered all of my questions to a tee.

I think the wooly bugger will become a staple on my rod this summer, as I do a lot of smallmouth fishing in May, and largemouth fishing in June & July. And with sooo many pike around on the waters I fish, not to take advantage of that kind of action would be foolish! So I really look forward to getting in on some of that fishing this spring and summer as well.

Thanks again for all of the info!


----------

